# Can't stop the hand grabbing!!.. HELP!



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Hello Dixibell. Welcome to the forum!! GoldLover had the same problem just recently, and you'll find some info on this 
thread 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/10176-mouthing-advice-needed.html

Lucky is very mouthy but mainly in play and with his family...he does leave the visiters alone think goodness.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

seems like I see two problems there..grabbing peoples hand is one thing but not stopping when you say no seems to me is the bigger problem. she basically is not minding you. When you say no, she should stop doing whatever it is she is doing. 
If you are not willing to thump her butt for not minding, I really am not sure what to tell you. You really dont need to hurt her. Most goldens will cave in if you get into their case a little... I always look at it from the standpoint would you rather have someone get into your face one time big or nag you the rest of your life.


----------

